# Maggie TVS 2300 (Brace mod required)



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone put a TVS 2300 on an 04? Did you have to mod the strut tower brace? I really wanna go with the 2300 and don't want to have to settle for the 1900.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I say if you want to 2300 then get it and if you have to mod or change the strut tower brace then do, with something thats gunna cost you that much already i wouldn't settle one bit if it's what you want


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I am installing a TVS 2300 in an 05 in April, I have read of strut tower brace issues and pulley/hood clearance issues as well. I am install poly motor mounts that lower engine slightly and limit engine movement during WOT. I also did quick Mod for trans mount and diff insert to firm up driveline prior to TVS 2300 install. I will share results when install completed.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I do know you will have to remove the hood mat. Magnasun even tells you that.  The stock strut tower bar should not be an issue. I had a BMR strut tower bar on mine and it had to go.


----------

